# Avatar 2: So steht es um die Dreharbeiten des Films



## AndreLinken (14. Juni 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avatar 2: So steht es um die Dreharbeiten des Films* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Avatar 2: So steht es um die Dreharbeiten des Films*


----------



## Mio1411 (14. Juni 2018)

Ist zum Kotzen! Können die nicht normal Filme drehen die nicht gefühlte 20 Jahre dauern da vergeht einem ja voll die Lust. Beim ersten Teil war ich mitte dreißig bis die andern rauskommen kann ich schon die Rente beantragen. Scheißegal wie das Ergebnis ausschaut. Die ersten Bilder erinnern eh eher an ein TV Serie für Jugendliches Publikum


----------



## McDrake (14. Juni 2018)

Mio1411 schrieb:


> Ist zum Kotzen! Können die nicht normal Filme drehen die nicht gefühlte 20 Jahre dauern da vergeht einem ja voll die Lust. Beim ersten Teil war ich mitte dreißig bis die andern rauskommen kann ich schon die Rente beantragen. Scheißegal wie das Ergebnis ausschaut. Die ersten Bilder erinnern eh eher an ein TV Serie für Jugendliches Publikum


Mal schauen, was das der Film taugt.
Von der technischen Seite her war Avatar in 3D der erste Film, der mich mit offenem Mund staunen liess.
In 2D sah das natürlich ein wenig anders aus. Trotzdem denke ich, das der Film technisch (genau, schon wieder) eine neue Liga eröffnen wird.


----------



## Enisra (15. Juni 2018)

wenn man jetzt dann nach Der Wüstenplanet jetzt Der Herr des Wüstenplaneten verfilmt, lieg ich lachend am Boden

aber James Cameron hat bis Avatar so gute Arbeit geleistet in den ganzen Feldern hinter der Kamera, dass nicht die Lahme Story Avatar das schlimmste ist sondern dass danach halt nichts mehr kam


----------



## Worrel (15. Juni 2018)

Mio1411 schrieb:


> Die ersten Bilder erinnern eh eher an ein TV Serie für Jugendliches Publikum



Welche Bilder?


----------



## Mio1411 (16. Juni 2018)

Auf Google findest du erstes Bild einfach Avatar 2 Jungdarsteller eingeben


----------



## Enisra (17. Juni 2018)

auf Google finde ich auch Bilder wenn ich Aliens, PS5, Hohlerde und funktionierende Globuli eingebe ...


----------



## Worrel (17. Juni 2018)

Mio1411 schrieb:


> Auf Google findest du erstes Bild einfach Avatar 2 Jungdarsteller eingeben


Äh - das sind ja nur die Schauspieler, keine Filmszenen. 
Da könnte ich ja genausogut das Bild hier verlinken und sagen: "Der sieht aber jetzt nicht besonders stark und groß aus, der paßt bestimmt gar nicht in die Rolle des Hulk." ... 

Und Kinder gab es doch auch schon in Avatar (1)...
=> Omaticaya Clan | Avatar Wiki | FANDOM powered by Wikia

... und die entsprechenden Szenen in Avatar (1) haben mich jetzt nicht an "eine TV Serie für Jugendliches Publikum" erinnert ...


----------

